

Ask HN: Please review my project - mourad

hi,<p>http://www.plangr.com is a geo-social calendar web app, that helps people manage their daily tasks, share plans with other people and most importantly take off the pain off planning.<p>I already submitted my project to the HN community and got some helping feedbacks, and some good advices. This is why i am here again, asking for your help so i can build a better app that could help people for a better organisation.<p>thank you in advance,
======
easymode
Hi.

First of all, I was wowed by the design of your app. very good job on that. I
created an account and tried out some of the features. The features are great,
and I think it can really help people.

Two things I would have liked to see as first time visitor:

1.) More info about what is cal, forcal, withcal, askcal. maybe in novice on
planning stuff, but I am still not clear about what the differences are
between these.

2.) This is not anything major but I'll give my 2 cents anyways. After signing
up and clicking on the activation link, it again tells you to log in. Would be
better if that extra step of logging in is avoided. As far as I know, on most
sites, you are logged in after sign ups. These little things can potentially
put off first timers.

Again, really good job. I'll tuning into plangr again. Don't take my advice as
a must do, you clearly have put lot more thoughts into the product you are
creating, and I am just a visitor. Just something to keep in mind. I am also
trying to get some feedback on an app I am working on. I hope you get more
quality feedback and make your already cool app a great success!

take it easy :) -easymode

~~~
mourad
Thank you for you feedback easymode.

For your first remark, i was also thinking about a first time tutorial, to
explain the difference between:

    
    
       .cal : an personal event, a task or anything a user can put in his personal calendar.
    
       .forcal : a task you would like to assign to your friends, it will show on his/her calendar as an assignment.
    
       .withcal : an event/plan you want to share with your friends, or strangers.
    
       .askcal : a question you address to plangr's community to get help from, on a potential plan.
    

for your second remark, I think it's quit a good remark, and i will make sure
to submit it as soon as i can.

thank you again,

